# Two Food Additives Found to Have Estrogen-Like Effects



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Two Food Additives Found to Have Estrogen-Like Effects food additives, estrogen, hormones, puberty, xenoestrogens,propyl gallateScientists have developed a fast new method to identify food additives that act as “xenoestrogens” — substances with estrogen-like effects that are stirring international health concerns. They used the method in a large-scale screening, and discovered two additives with previously unrecognized [...]

*Read More...*


----------

